# T-sinus 111 Wireless (!) auf Mandrake 10



## Xeal87 (16. September 2004)

Hallo. 
Wie kann ich das T-sinus 111 data (wireless) unter linux mandrake 10 richtig installieren ?
Wie muss ich netzwerk etc einrichten (läuft über nen router).
Bei mir wird das tool momentan noch als scanner erkannt....... *g*
Cya


----------

